# Modernized My Professional



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I recently decided to update my De Rosa Professional. It formerly had Dura Ace 7400 7 speed components. I kept the headset and seat post, but replaced everything else.

I think it came out pretty good.

https://picasaweb.google.com/zmudshark/PinkDeRosa#


----------



## sscooterguy (Jun 20, 2008)

GREAT looking bike. Nice components too. I'm glad you went with the alloy grouppo and white cables. Nice touch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

You know your saddle ain't level - right?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> You know your saddle ain't level - right?


have to admit, an unusual oversight in a Zmud pix. He must have been in a hurry to go zoom up the mtn. again. We have our work cut out for us.

b21


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> You know your saddle ain't level - right?


Yep, it will be fixed.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Nice*

You are almost singlehandedly keeping the De Rosa forum active. This one came out very nice.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

nickb4 said:


> You are almost singlehandedly keeping the De Rosa forum active. This one came out very nice.


Ahem. Well you COULD be doing your share, young man. Get busy!!

b21


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

*Nice!*

Very nice looking bike! I am inspired!
Thanks to barry1021 for pointing me to this thread.

Bill


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey John,

Those wheels look familiar...  

Nice job on the build. :thumbsup: 

Mike


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

mike6108 said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Those wheels look familiar...
> 
> ...


Maybe a little cleaner now:wink:

Thanks for the deal, I thought it was very fair all around!


----------

